# That Thar Melody



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25, K.503

The melody going on around 4 minutes into the finale. I feel like there is at least one popular song based on it, eh? Any nominations?

[Well, if there ain't, there ought to be.]


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I dunno, but for me it as the most startling and astonishing 'surprise' outbursts in all of Mozart. It has a musical and emotional effect I think is beyond any adequate verbal description.

It literally takes my breath away and I get an OMG tug at my heart each time I hear it in context.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Ah yes - I know that bit (after checking)! Pure Mozart in the best possible way


----------

